# Oyster Bay - Friday Arvo 18th may 2007



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

hey ben, i went for a peddle there yesterday afternoon. 
i left a stiffy lure in the mouth of a flathead  . and only got one other tailor. I did let myself drift into the shallows and spooked what i think was a serious flathead because he hit my kayak and rocked it. 
Anyway how did you go?


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like it was ok. better than a zero.have to pass on sunday, i will probably be down at broughton creek. good luck at grays point


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

i'm just up the road in sutherland. I have only been in oyster bay once


----------

